# Suggestions from the experienced?



## Johnny_Mac (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello from Pennsylvania.

My name's John, I'm 5'6, about 170 lbs.

I used to skateboard years ago.  My heart rate was always up.  But still, I've always had this lower belly fat that would never go away.  Kind of a pain in the a**.

For so long, I've been diligent for a week or two doing minor workouts, and eating semi right... but only for a short time.  I'd be on and off with it.

so, my workout that I started today is this

7 groups of workouts with a break in between group 3 and 4

Group 1
C: Jumping Jacks 30 Sec
A: Knee Tuck Crunches 14 Rep

Group 2
C: Lateral Jump with Knee Up 30 Sec
A: Crisscross Crunches 14 Reps

Group 3
C: 4 Jack Steps + 2 Crossover Jacks 30 Sec
A: Static Plank Hold 30 Sec

Group 4
C: Squat and Hook (alternating) 30 Sec
A: Cross Touch Crunch 10 Reps

Group 5
C: 2 Hop Squat (alternating) 30 Secs
A: Scissor Kicks 14 Reps

Group 6
C: Standing Crunch Pulls 30 Secs
A: Flutter Kicks 14 Reps

Group 7
C: Power Skips 30 Sec
A: Windmill Jackknife Crunch 10


and then just some 20 lb dumbbell lifting until I get tired.  It takes about a half hour.


as for the diet.  I'm cutting out fast food, anything fried, spaghetti (A tough one for me :[ ) as much dairy as I can, pizza, and bread. Tuesdays though, are my days to cheat.  That's when me and the guys go out for wings at the bar.


So, the reason I'm here is because I'm ready to stick with this, and I feel like being a member of a forum will help.
Also, the reason I'm explaining all of this to you guys and gals is so that I can have some input.

what am I doing right?  what am I doing wrong?  Is there anything I'm missing?


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 31, 2014)

How old are you a,d what is it that you are trying to acomplish. Welcome to UGBB


----------



## Johnny_Mac (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm 24.  I'm not really looking to build much.  Mostly just lose the excess fat.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 31, 2014)

If you want to lose that fat then you need the right diet and cardio. Those workout exercises won't do it for you. You can still do them But you need to add cardio.


----------



## Johnny_Mac (Mar 31, 2014)

As in running?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 31, 2014)

Google HIIT. It's good chit


----------



## stonetag (Mar 31, 2014)

As mentioned, a diet would put things in prospective for you.


----------



## Johnny_Mac (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks.  I'll take a look at that.  
and so, the diet looks good?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 31, 2014)

Johnny_Mac said:


> Thanks.  I'll take a look at that.
> and so, the diet looks good?



You didn't propose a diet plan, post macros and calories of the plan, or list your TDEE so it's impossible to tell you


----------



## Johnny_Mac (Mar 31, 2014)

I did.  It's in the first post.  I can't copy.  The site won't let me.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 31, 2014)

Johnny_Mac said:


> I did.  It's in the first post.  I can't copy.  The site won't let me.



All I see is a workout and some mention of foods you're trying to avoid. That doesn't really constitute a meal plan or give us info regarding your TDEE.


----------



## Muscle Master (Mar 31, 2014)

You need a good diet plan(How much calorie will you consume and from what will they come). If you want to lose fat you will need to have calorie deficiency. That means that you should consume less calories than you can burn.


----------



## bvs (Apr 1, 2014)

a few random pieces of info that might help:
there is no such thing as targeted fat loss. you have to lose fat from all over the body. so situps are good but far from the best exercise to lose belly fat
include cardio or HIIT. i prefer HIIT, just google it its a very simple concept and is very effective.
when lifting wieghts do whole body workouts (as you are not looking to build much muscle)
but the main thing like the others have said is get a proper diet plan in place. it will make a world of difference. but cutting out those bad foods is a small start
remember to drink plenty of water, something lots of people neglect.


----------



## Johnny_Mac (Apr 2, 2014)

Alright.  Thanks.  This is helping a lot.  I'll google HIIT now


----------



## Johnny_Mac (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh wow.  There's a ton of videos on youtube


----------

